# Top 10



## KingLewis92 (Aug 2, 2011)

http://listverse.com/2008/03/10/top-10-interesting-abandoned-places/

A list of (In there opinion) the top 10 Derelict Places in the world
Nicely shot, And a nice read aswell 
Just though i'd share it with 'yall


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2011)

Interesting, Thanks.


----------



## TK421 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes very interesting that, thanks for sharing it. We like to think we have some good places to explore but we don't even make the top 10, there are some fascinating places in that article!!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone for a trip to Cracow? that looks awesome... thanks for the posting!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Aug 2, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Yes very interesting that, thanks for sharing it. We like to think we have some good places to explore but we don't even make the top 10, there are some fascinating places in that article!!



Indeed, Some jems in there


----------

